# Nebraska turkey hunting



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey all, I am interested in hunting Nebraska for turkeys this spring... I have never hunted in NE before, the last 6 years my buddy and I have been hunting in the Black Hills of SD... We have had great success out there but decided it is time for different scenery... I have heard good things about the turkey hunting around the town of Stuart, NE... I am looking for some info about hunting in this area... Is their much public land, is the private land fairly accessable, is their a good number of turkeys and if so how callable are they, what is the terrain like in this area??? Any info anyone could give me would be GREATLY appreciated.... I have contacted the NE, DNR and am getting what info they can send me but would like to hear from someone who has hunted in or around this area... Thanks for any info...


----------

